
Autopiloting Coast to Coast - lelf
https://www.teslamotors.com/customer-stories/autopiloting-coast-coast
======
ajkjk
I would love autopilot when driving in snow and ice. I don't trust my human
self to do the right thing if I start skidding, or to react as fast as a
computer could if another car on the road starts sliding into my lane.

